# My Mollies--a few questions.



## ENDT91 (Nov 11, 2006)

well i have 3 mollies.
yesterday i was looking through my tank and found a baby. it was white. i have a silver molly, black molly, and a dalmation lyre tail molly. they are all female.

does anybody have any clue which one it could've came from. also there was only one. so did the others get eaten or was only the one born.

i just got them a few days ago and they didn't appear to be very far along in their pregnancy.

one more thing. how can you tell if a black molly is pregnant. i know about the gravid spot but being as the fish is black, the gravid spot wouldn't really be noticable.

i would greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

The white molly fry is most likely from the silver molly. They were most likely all eaten as it is very rare for a female molly to drop only one fry. The pregnant black molly would be very fat.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

the baby could also be from the dalmation. sometimes the colors don't become really obvious until they're a little older. yeah, the only real way to tell if the black one is pregnant is to look at the size of the belly.


----------

